# Pricing for Commercal Contract



## tonylillo (Sep 23, 2011)

I just received a call to quote a price for plowing of a parking lot of a strip mall in North NJ. I am not sure where to begin, do you price by the Sq ft. also need to get an idea on salt pricing. Any help or additional info would be greatly appreciated. Thanks, Tony


----------



## Mick76 (Aug 2, 2009)

Tony,
You should ask the property owner how he would like it done ie seasonal, per push, hourly....that said, everything is figured out by YOUR hourly rate... do some reading on here as this type of thing has been asked ALOT..... from what Ive read, NJ commands a higher hourly rate then most other states.......


----------



## merrimacmill (Apr 18, 2007)

As Mick said, this question seems to be asked daily on here... As a result you will find a lot of guys come back with sarcastic/angry answers as if they expect everyone to know this stuff right off the bat. But then again, I think the anger more comes from them thinking about "another hand dipping into the pot" we call snow removal. But we all started somewhere..

Do a search, and scroll through available threads on here and you will find it over and over again.


----------



## leolkfrm (Mar 11, 2010)

don't forget handling of snow piles and where they should be!


----------



## grandview (Oct 9, 2005)

leolkfrm;1640868 said:


> don't forget handling of snow piles and where they should be!


End of the lot?


----------

